# CZ O/U



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

*I'm seriously considering getting the CZ canvasback for duck hunting. anybody shot one or have an opinion I would like to here.*


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

A while back I would have advised against any CZ shotgun, but I've read on shotgun world they may be finally addressing the QC issues. May be worth a look.


----------

